# Amp kit like 18-25 watts to put into my Doobie



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The Doobie is

Dimensions. Chasis Its 13 in. wide and speaker is a 10 in. The cab is 14in. wide
-7in. deep
-15 in. high

Single 10"

Pics in the for sale thread. 


What kit should I get in the cheap. It'll be my first build. 

Thanks


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Something custom....Single channel with less inputs as most of the classic Fender & Marshall used much longer chassis .
Contact Stephen Cohrs of Trinity amps in the GTA area i believe ... he sells wonderful kits 
http://trinityamps.com/


----------

